# SPY SHOT on the Mini Cooper Countryman Maxi - Malibu, CA 7/15/10



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Mini Cooper SPY SHOT! Good thing I had my cam in the car, cause I peeped out the all new MINI Cooper Crossman Maxi. 4 Door Mini Cooper SUV driving along PCH today. The guy got all but hurt that I was taking spy shots. oh well!

Anyone know of any companies or people that would pay for the full resolution pics? I've got about a dozen of them.


----------



## ChItalian1027 (Aug 12, 2006)

I would call up Eurotuner, Car & Driver, and Road & Track, if you haven't already. Good find! Is it as tall as the Mini Coopers?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw one on PCH recently i thought i was loosing my mind! So it is real! how cool!


----------

